# Colnago with Dura-Ace



## LiteSpeeder (Jan 28, 2004)

I hope that you guys can help me out with this one. I am purchasing a C50 frameset and I have all of the components to build out the complete bike in my basement. The wheels with be K SLs and the bar and stems will be Deda. Here's my dilema. I'm not crazy about campy so I intend to build the bike with DA10. Is it taboo or forbidden to build out a NAG with DA?

I haven't yet had a chance to use the new 2007 Record but I am not hopeful. I don't want the bike to look awkward with DA10. So, what do you think? Is it OK to build out a C50 with DA10 or is it unthinkable?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

LiteSpeeder said:


> I hope that you guys can help me out with this one. I am purchasing a C50 frameset and I have all of the components to build out the complete bike in my basement. The wheels with be K SLs and the bar and stems will be Deda. Here's my dilema. I'm not crazy about campy so I intend to build the bike with DA10. Is it taboo or forbidden to build out a NAG with DA?
> 
> I haven't yet had a chance to use the new 2007 Record but I am not hopeful. I don't want the bike to look awkward with DA10. So, what do you think? Is it OK to build out a C50 with DA10 or is it unthinkable?


Oh using the big S on a Nag is just fine....Campy is just much cooler.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

LiteSpeeder said:


> I hope that you guys can help me out with this one. I am purchasing a C50 frameset and I have all of the components to build out the complete bike in my basement. The wheels with be K SLs and the bar and stems will be Deda. Here's my dilema. I'm not crazy about campy so I intend to build the bike with DA10. Is it taboo or forbidden to build out a NAG with DA?
> 
> I haven't yet had a chance to use the new 2007 Record but I am not hopeful. I don't want the bike to look awkward with DA10. So, what do you think? Is it OK to build out a C50 with DA10 or is it unthinkable?


Who cares what other people think? I would build it with DA10. I like DA more than Campy.
I rode a DA Equipped C50 with K SL's, and I can promise you that it will be the ride of a lifetime.
-estone2


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

It seems that most pros that ride nags these days have them set up with DA.
Museeuw, Petacchi, Richard Groenendaal etc.

You'd be in good company if you went DA...


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

You are certainly free to do whatever you want, it's your bike.

It really only matters if you care about riding a bike that is suffering in silence. Sort of the same abject humilation that dogs feel when their parents shave them in the summer because it's "cooler for them." You know, the ones that slink along sadly because they are not smart enough to know their hair will eventually grow back.

True story - I picked up a Colnago Dream a couple years ago, NOS on eBay. It was going to be my low priced spring project. Had all the parts I needed to build it up with DA9, complete kit. It was just up to the point where it was time to cut the cables and attach the chain when I stepped back and had a look at it. Poor thing was standing their squirming like one does when ants crawl up their pant legs. And so sad, giving me the "why are you doing this to me" look that I used to see on the faces of my high school girlfriends. It was really sad, here's a bike with the GEO paint scheme that suddenly looks completely pale and dull.

I stripped it down and bought Chorus. Put the DA on a frame that could appreciate it, a Gunnar Roadie.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Built it with what you like...it's your bike...I really can't imagine someone giving you honest crap about that. If you come across that person you likely don't want to ride with him/her anyways. 

And FWIW, I run 07 Record and it's fantastic...


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

Personally, I associate Campag with the Colnagos. I think the carbon components sit best on these top shelf Italian steeds but I don't think Ernesto will care either way,as long as the check clears.
I think it would be best to make a running count of what camps your other wheelsets are from ...giving you more wheelsets to choose from.


----------



## lpdjshaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*My C50 prefers Campy*

I originally built her up with DA10 and switched to Record10 and she is much happier. You could buy a Ferrarri and put Yokohamas on it and it would run fine. You can put catsup on your pasta and some would think that was OK too. To each his own.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

my 2c I have a new C-50 (pro 02) yellow tape/seat. deda bars stem, chorus seat.post, record head set. But Dura Ace everything else. This bike is awesome I love to ride it. The Dura Ace is flawless, pros use it. Great brakes................so why does it nag me every day to get record or chorus? Because what's right is what's right. Dura ace may be better than new campy..................but campy is what is called for. It will naw at you. over /out.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Whatever floats your boat. But I can't see how DuraAce is "better" than Record. They're both pro quality (and so are Chorus and the new Sram Force for that matter.)

I would have given the edge to Shimano cranks previously, but the new Ultra Torque's have certainly closed that gap.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

LiteSpeeder said:


> I hope that you guys can help me out with this one. I am purchasing a C50 frameset and I have all of the components to build out the complete bike in my basement. The wheels with be K SLs and the bar and stems will be Deda. Here's my dilema. I'm not crazy about campy so I intend to build the bike with DA10. Is it taboo or forbidden to build out a NAG with DA?
> 
> I haven't yet had a chance to use the new 2007 Record but I am not hopeful. I don't want the bike to look awkward with DA10. So, what do you think? Is it OK to build out a C50 with DA10 or is it unthinkable?


The 2007 Campy Record is a Quantum leap in performance over DA10 and the '06 Record kit. You're going regret at least taking a look. The new BB and shifting are the big attraction. It really is a stunning change.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I just finished installing the 2007 Record groupo on my frame and I am impressed with it so far. However, I haven't had the chance to actually ride it because I am waiting on the 2007 Record hubs to build a set of wheels.

The crank/BB combo was really easy to install and the multiple shifts are pretty nice too. Mind you, my only other experience with indexed shifting is on my mtb, so anything is an improvement for me.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Yea. .*



estone2 said:


> I like DA more than Campy.
> -estone2


Until you need to work on/replace a part. Good luck finding parts for a sh*tmano shifter after it's two years old.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Wake up. .*



Shojii said:


> It seems that most pros that ride nags these days have them set up with DA.
> Museeuw, Petacchi, Richard Groenendaal etc.
> 
> You'd be in good company if you went DA...


Those cats get paid to ride it. I bet when they are retired and riding for fitness/fun they will be on Campy.


----------



## ZcarbonE (Nov 26, 2006)

Lots of people will look at you funny if you have dura ace on a colnago. But if you like shimano go for it. Personaly im a campy guy just kuz I like their products and ergo better, plus the QS and ultra torque looks like a huge improvement


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I've used Campy record from various years starting back in the early 90's, right up to 2006. No I haven't tried 2007 Record. I have DA 10 on my new Colnago, and I love it. And I love the way it looks too. 
The only change I would suggest to your build is to ditch the Ksyriums. I've had 2 sets of Ksyriums, and am now on DA 7801-SL's (using clincher Vittoria's, not 'tubeless', althought the wheels are 'tubeless' ready..). The Ksyriums ride harsher than any other wheel I've ever tried. I think you'll be robbing yourself of the legendary smooth ride of the C50 if you use Ksyriums.
Cheers


----------

